# Why Live Search is better than Google...



## trigger (Apr 14, 2009)

Finally, MS Live Search beat out Google in Algebra computation... A small comparison between Live Search & Google... 

I think Live Search can solve upto 3rd degree/order(?) equation only... not sure it should be degree or order.. 

More info here. 

At least now Live search has one reason for why it is better than Google... <Discuss>


----------



## eggman (Apr 14, 2009)

Arey ye search engine hai ya calculators!!!

Google is better in what it is supposed to do , that is Search!


----------



## connexion (Apr 14, 2009)

well it excels only in algebra. wat about other parameters such as the actual search itself


----------



## nvidia (Apr 14, 2009)

Here's a much better comparison - 
Google and Live


----------



## vickyadvani (Apr 14, 2009)

google is the best ...no 2nd thoughts abt it
-----------------------------------------
Posted again:
-----------------------------------------
google is the best ,no 2nd thoughts abt it


----------



## ico (Apr 14, 2009)

nvidia said:


> Here's a much better comparison -
> Google and Live


I was about to post the same thing.


----------



## trigger (Apr 15, 2009)

nvidia said:


> Here's a much better comparison -
> Google and Live


 


ico said:


> I was about to post the same thing.


 
This is altogether different comparison. I am just talking about Algebra not the conversion into different units.


----------



## nvidia (Apr 15, 2009)

^^Those are the kind of things that people normally use..
And google was never meant to solve equations, and if they make an equation solver, Im sure it will be way better than live.


----------



## utsav (Apr 15, 2009)

vickyadvani said:


> google is the best ...no 2nd thoughts abt it
> -----------------------------------------
> Posted again:
> -----------------------------------------
> google is the best ,no 2nd thoughts abt it



They y u posted 2nd time?


----------



## User Name (Apr 15, 2009)

Really Live search is better bocoz it gives 
Results for x*x=64
   1)   vista 32 and 64 bit (download torrent) - TPB

Without any hesitation


----------



## nvidia (Apr 15, 2009)

^^Lolz.. Yeah i never saw the results below the solution to the equation


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 15, 2009)

All MS has done is incorporate Algebra with Live Search, something which google hasnt done yet. Although this is good, It is not enough to convince me (or many others) to use Live Search and abandon Google
PS I think Google will come up with a similar feature soon


----------



## nvidia (Apr 15, 2009)

^^If they notice the feature, they'll come up with something like that soon..only difference is that it will be better than Live equation solver.


----------



## trigger (Apr 15, 2009)

Firstly regarding the title: Pun was intended.. I too prefer Google over Live.

Next, I'm not sure if this should be the criterion to compare them but definitely it's a nifty feature in Live which is still missing in Google.. and I'm not blaming that. Or maybe Live finally getting one decent function will convince the google guys to add algebra into their engine.. I'm hoping Google would implement this soon..


----------



## ring_wraith (Apr 16, 2009)

My Nokia 1110i totally pwns the iPhone... I mean.. dude.. flashlight.. does the iPhone got that? huh? No!


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 16, 2009)

Wow! 3 degree equations, you say? Can it solve differential equations too? Then my homework problem is solved!!! 

And when it comes to actual searching, Google still pwnz. Google's pages are lighter than Live's, google is faster... and so on.

@ring_wraith:Wrong thread, dude!


----------



## nvidia (Apr 17, 2009)

^^You didn't understand the sarcasm in his post


----------



## ring_wraith (Apr 18, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> @ring_wraith:Wrong thread, dude!



lol! I love it when people don't get sarcasm and make comments like this!! chill man.. no offence.. God knows it takes next to nothing to start a flame war these days 

thanks nVidia


----------



## nvidia (Apr 18, 2009)

ring_wraith said:


> lol! I love it when people don't get sarcasm and make comments like this!!


+1


----------



## thewisecrab (Apr 21, 2009)

alexanderthegreat said:


> *Wow! 3 degree equations, you say? Can it solve differential equations too? Then my homework problem is solved!!!*
> 
> And when it comes to actual searching, Google still pwnz. Google's pages are lighter than Live's, google is faster... and so on.
> 
> @ring_wraith:Wrong thread, dude!


+1

If google did that, that would be just fcuking awesome!!


----------



## mrintech (Apr 21, 2009)

*I just know some funny uses of Google:*

* *mrintech.com/funny-google-search-query-suggestions
* *mrintech.com/google-hindi-translation-fun


----------



## debsuvra (Apr 21, 2009)

nvidia said:


> Here's a much better comparison -
> Google and Live



Hmmm, the actual way to do the currency conversion is entering the search term as "XXX USD to INR" or "XXX USD to EUR". That search query will bring results from both of the search engines, even from other search engines like Yahoo!


----------



## alexanderthegreat (Apr 21, 2009)

ring_wraith said:


> lol! I love it when people don't get sarcasm and make comments like this!! chill man.. no offence.. God knows it takes next to nothing to start a flame war these days
> 
> thanks nVidia


Oh, sorry. I'm a bit slow. Nice one, though!


----------



## nvidia (Apr 21, 2009)

debsuvra said:


> Hmmm, the actual way to do the currency conversion is entering the search term as "XXX USD to INR" or "XXX USD to EUR". That search query will bring results from both of the search engines, even from other search engines like Yahoo!


But google provides Ease of use!


----------

